# Any hope for connecting to college WiFi?



## dwalk51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm a student of GA Tech, and I cannot find a way to reliably connect to the school's wifi system.

I've tried reinstalling CM9 and renaming my device something simple, but alas, my Touchpad (currently running latest CM9-A2) does *not *want to connect to the wifi.

The only way I'm able to get it to work at all is if I leave WiFi off until I want to use it, turn it on, let it connect once (at which point WiFi will actually say its connected but still won't work), turn WiFi off again, turn it back on again, and usually I can then use the internet. That whole 10 minute process is often more than I'm willing to deal with.

Clearly I can't alter the WiFi settings myself. I'm at a loss as to what else I can do to make this work. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

You're gonna need to provide more details. What type of wifi encryption etc. does GA Tech use on their wifi system?

Are you following their android guide? http://www.lawn.gatech.edu/help/gtwpa/android.html


----------



## dwalk51 (Feb 9, 2012)

The main one is WPA2 but there's also another WEP one that doesn't even work sometimes after reconnecting twice.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dwalk51 said:


> The main one is WPA2 but there's also another WEP one that doesn't even work sometimes after reconnecting twice.


What is it that you need to do on your school's wifi system?


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

I go to Ohio State and they use a 802.1x EAP and I have no problem connecting there


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, at my college we have a landing page with a EULA to accept, once you click on that you're in but you have to open a browser to do it before your WiFi will work. Then the DHCP leases are only 1 hour, you have to reaccept those terms once an hour. There is a way to keep your WiFi on once you're connected, just go into your WiFi settings, hit the little 3 dots for the Menu, go to Advanced Settings and change it so your WiFi doesnt turn off ever. That way once you're connected, you stay connected, however, it will be a batter drain.


----------



## dwalk51 (Feb 9, 2012)

The WPA2 one you just put your credentials in when you connect the first time and it should connect fine every time after that. The WEP one you have to assign a sort of 'pass' to your MAC address and it only lasts something like 15 days at a time.

Has anybody had any luck with that other wifi driver?

Should I just try reinstalling again? Last time I used the uninstaller and reinstalled, should I try installing over the current installation? How do I do that?


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm at the University of Washington here in Seattle and they have a MAC address tracker that holds for a given amount of time as well. Have not had an issue with wifi. If I would just try to install again if you keep getting these issues. I guarantee it will fix your issue from my perspective cuz wifi only got better with updates which was a fresh install for me


----------



## Stan.S (Oct 4, 2011)

Try Full WIFI from sharkmob. My daughter goes to GT, but I don't remember having issues the last time I was on campus, but I wasn't running cm9.

Sent from my X10a using RootzWiki


----------



## dwalk51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jwort93 said:


> Are you following their android guide? http://www.lawn.gatech.edu/help/gtwpa/android.html


I have not tried the android guide. I'll give this a go the next time I'm on campus.

If that doesn't fix things I'll also try that Full WiFi. The thing is wifi works fine on webos but I like to watch Netflix and other androidy activities.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a Wright State University student and I don't have any troubles connecting to their WiFi at all. Usually it's the other way around... When I go to school it picks it up immediately, when I get home I normally have to reset my connection for it to recognize my home network.


----------



## moelsiaed88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Im at NJIT and i have the same problems, both me and a friend. Its only with ICS these issues happen.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

VolcanicSkunk said:


> I'm a Wright State University student and I don't have any troubles connecting to their WiFi at all. Usually it's the other way around... When I go to school it picks it up immediately, when I get home I normally have to reset my connection for it to recognize my home network.


Change your home router to channel 1 or 6 and I'll bet your problem goes away. If not, l have a few more things you can try.


----------



## kenny21 (Sep 6, 2011)

I had the same problems with Healds wifi, but the trick I figured out was to forget the connection, then restart wifi and connect then everything works just fine. Hope this helps


----------



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

Does the school use PEAP authentication? like you'd need to have a login name and password?


----------



## dwalk51 (Feb 9, 2012)

shosh said:


> Does the school use PEAP authentication? like you'd need to have a login name and password?


Yes they use PEAP authentication. I tried the setup guide with no luck, and after another fresh install it's actually worse than ever before. I can't connect for any period of time at all. Most I get is connected for ~15 seconds and then it disconnects. Rather frustrating.


----------



## Mgamerz (Feb 15, 2012)

I attend BSU (Broncos) and wifi works decently except in some areas... and those areas it will endlessly attempt to get an ip and never connect.
I use the stock ICS browser to log in, and it works like a charm. Until I walk 10 feet down the hall and have to reauthenticate.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G using Tapatalk on AT&T, the company that disappoints me so much that I have to use my tapatalk signature to tell everyone


----------

